# [SOLVED] problem ze sterownikikiem do Atheros AR8151

## piotrk2683

Witam

mam dosyć pewnie dla wielu błachy problem, ale nie mogę sobie z nim poradzić,

mam kartę sieciową :

 *Quote:*   

> Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 

 

i chodzi o to ,że nie mam interfejsu eth0 w ifconfig,

próbuję dodać moduły atl1, atl1c, atl1e(z tego co wyczytałem to są moduły ze sterami do mojej karty) przy pomocy modprobe i dodają się bez błędów, tymczasem nie widzę ich w lsmod i próbując wykonać:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 

wyskakuje error o braku interfejsu i informacją, żeby zainstalować odpowiedni moduł,

proszę o naprowadzenie co może być przyczyną tego, że nie chce się podnieść eth0, mimo załadowania odpowiednich modułów  :Smile: Last edited by piotrk2683 on Tue Oct 08, 2013 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Pochwal sie `ifconfig -a` i `lspci -v`.

----------

## piotrk2683

ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536
> 
>         inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0
> ...

 

lspci -v z poziomu bootowalnej płyty z netinstall, nie mogłem z poziomu systemu ponieważ nie mając neta nie mogłem zainstalować pciutils,

http://pastebin.com/9ZfmfzsxLast edited by piotrk2683 on Mon Oct 07, 2013 5:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## halvmork

Pokaż jakie masz załadowane moduły

```

lsmod

```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel driver in use: atl1c

 

Wyglada sensownie, zarzuc jeszcze dmesg, w tagi code, moze tam cos ciekawego, ze firmware nie moze znalezc. Sam sprzet powinien dzialac.

----------

## halvmork

Załadowany jest na kernelu z płyty, pytanie czy ma załadowany sterownik na jądrze które sobie skompilował.

----------

## piotrk2683

mam dwa kernele na,których startuje mi system, 

genkernela postawionego od instalki ze stage 3 i genkernel z LiveDVD Gentoo, który przekopiowałem na dysk i dodałem do gruba,  

1)genkernel z instalki:

lsmod

http://pastebin.com/jZtjfFiV

dmesg

http://pastebin.com/pus0sAgu

2)genkernel z LiveDVD

lsmod

http://pastebin.com/7Kv0Rrys

dmesg

http://pastebin.com/rNeNATtM

przy próbie załadowania modułu poleceniem modprobe atl1c nie wyskakują errory,ale lsmod nie widzi załadowanego modułu, ani w genkernelu z instalki, ani z LiveDVD,

mam pytanie, gdzie jest konfiguracja z ustawioną ścieżką do modułów? 

przeniosłem z LiveDVD kernel, plik initrd chyba się nazywa, moduły do /lib/ i /lib64/,ale nie wiem gdzie się konfiguruje, żeby system wdział te przeniesione moduły,gdzie tego szukać?

próbowałem też w systemie z genkernela z LiveDVD wskazać w modprobe całą ścieżkę do modułu z atl1c, ale lsmod nie widzi dodanego modułu,

przepraszam,że nie daje w znacznikach code, ale nie dało by się chyba tego odczytać  :Smile: 

----------

## piotrk2683

dziękuję Panowie za pomoc  :Smile: 

powodem nie ładowania się modułów do sieciówki w systemie z podmienionym jajkiem z LiveDVD było to,że nie był ten sam kernel co moduły ,

kernel był inny i moduły były inne, podmieniłem inne jajko i moduły automatycznie sie załadowały i sieć działa,

dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Teraz zapoznaj sie z regulaminem i zedytuj pierwszy post.

----------

## piotrk2683

ok, zrobione, jeszcze raz dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

